# Could I have some opinions on this please?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I don't normally do this sort of thing but I would really appreciate some input on if I should have the centre parts of my seats in the XR2 re-trimmed in the original factory seat cloth (that is still on the door trims).

As you can see from the pics, they're currently in black leather, but as there's nothing else leather in the car apart from the steering wheel and gearknob, I though it might be nice to have them redone in the OE Ford material (as in the pic of the door panel).

What do you think - leave them as they are or retrimmed?

I've been toying with this idea for months and just can't decide, so opinions much appreciated, thankyou


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

I would leave them as they are mate. :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

get the doortrims retrimmed in leather instead?????


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Would it be expensive to buy or make a second set to be re-trimmed, summer and winter seats:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I would say retrim them in the OE because that car is a mint OEM car and i think that would be a great touch


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

I would certainly keep them as they are, and, am kinda with Mick, I would lose the cloth on the doors.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

From what i remember, the doors card material is behind the plastic and that plastic is then pressed onto the fabric by heat seal (again, just from memory). So re-trimming the doors might be difficult. But, I think re-trimming the seat material will instantly date your interior (i.e., the Cobras bring it forward a bit).

If it were mine, i think i would replace the seats you have with OEM seats or keep the seats you have as they are.

I think it looks great as it is and re-trimming it would be 'guilding the lily' as it were.

Just my 2p (always worried about commenting on people's 'babies' :lol


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

alcantara fella...

have a chat with Joe @ trim deluxe - does top notch work


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Leave them as they are IMO.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Showshine said:


> I would say retrim them in the OE because that car is a mint OEM car and i think that would be a great touch


Im in full agreement with showshine! 

For sure get them done in the OEM cloth.

OEM+ for the win! that would look like a modern twist on an epic original car!

you should be mighty proud of that car, well i know you are! :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

mick1985 said:


> get the doortrims retrimmed in leather instead?????


It is an original part best left as is IMHO.



Showshine said:


> I would say retrim them in the OE because that car is a mint OEM car and i think that would be a great touch


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

a bit off topic here but just found myself in vipers garage looking at all the pics of the beast, found myself 2 mins later looking at the pictures with a massive grin on my face, how clean is that car, its so nice it makes me feel a wee bit sick lol

.......hmmmhm sorry gents rant over

carry on lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Aero said:


> It is an original part best left as is IMHO.
> 
> +1 :thumb:


i agree was just trying to offer a different thought train i.e. if the problem is the seats dont match doors why not change doors.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I would leave well alone :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sticky problem Mark. You've got OEM in parts but not everywhere. Yes the door cards/dash etc are but with no rear seats I think it would look a bit odd having the leather parts replaced with the ford cloth. If you were to ever refit the rears then yes retrim the leather parts to match. But you'd still have some black sections from the looks of it which I think will look extremely odd.

If you're sticking with no rears, then if it was me I'd either look to see about having a second set of doorcards done in matching leather or leave well alone.

One day I'm going to have to see that in the 'flesh' it brings back so many happy memories of the white one I had back in the day , and your's is better then factory fresh :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> *From what i remember, the doors card material is behind the plastic and that plastic is then pressed onto the fabric by heat seal* (again, just from memory). So re-trimming the doors might be difficult. But, I think re-trimming the seat material will instantly date your interior (i.e., the Cobras bring it forward a bit).
> 
> If it were mine, i think i would replace the seats you have with OEM seats or keep the seats you have as they are.
> 
> ...


Your memory serves you well, sir :thumb: That's exactly how it is, and like you say, would be a bit of a job, and non-reversable if I didn't like it. I know I could always get another set of inner door panels, but I don't like the idea of having anything off anyone else's manky old XR2 on this LOL! I know I've updated and changed some bits, but it's always been for brand new performance parts. All the trim and in fact all the exterior panels and paint are all original, so if it went wrong and I had to get some replacement door panels off another car, I'd be doing this >  :lol:

Might have to do me a photoshop mock up to see what it looks like 

Cheers for the input everyone :thumb:


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

I would leave 'em as they are imo


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Well theres oem and theres oem, and no offence but if you are wanting true oem, then you would have had the original seats there in the first place and not have removed the rears 

Id say leave them as they are, the car looks good and I think retrimming them in the door card fabric might just look a little ott, also I think you would struggle to get an exact fabric match too, which would make it look a little odd if it wasnt a perfect match 

Just my 2p


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

umm... just a thought... but why don't you pick up a set of door cards and get those re-trimmed (if you wanted your door cards trimmed) and then keep the mint originals minty mint in storage so you can swap them back if you want to/sell


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm not wanting OEM though - the car's modified in almost every area, which was always the gameplan right from day one back in 1997 when I bought it, but wheels aside, it looks standard from the outside, which is the way I like it .

All I want to do here is just match up the seats with the doors; so it's either partially retrim the seats with the door material, or re-trim the door with the seat material. I just can't really decide which way to go :thumb:

(Oh, and selling won't ever be a concern, because I never will  but thanks for the idea gfrankland )


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

What did we call your car, an updated original (or something like that...)

So... for me, the seats are updates, but trim them to tie in with the original door cards...

People will know they are upgraded seats, but will think they could be original!

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> What did we call your car, an updated original (or something like that...)
> 
> So... for me, the seats are updates, but trim them to tie in with the original door cards...
> 
> ...


Yeah, something like wasn't it? :thumb: Pretty much the same ethos as what you're doing with yours 

I think I'll try and do a photoshop tomorrow if I get time and post that up here, so people can get a better idea. I might not like it myself of course once I've done this and decide to do the door trims in the black...who knows?


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks like a toy, you shouldn't be fussing with interior stuff unless its a quickshift, boost gauge or similar 

Personally id get the doors retrimmed to match the seats. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

my heart says leather but my head says go the factory look. u could all ways toss acoin.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Most definitely leave them as they are imo.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think the bucket seats would look a bit silly with the matching cloth, just my opinion.

Looks good how it is :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Got to disagree with most here. Bringing the original material to the seats would be a nice touch and more in keeping with the car IMHO.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Got to disagree with most here. Bringing the original material to the seats would be a nice touch and more in keeping with the car IMHO.


I agree and I think its better the change something that is itself a mod than it is to add to the list of non original parts or trim.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That is a tough one mate. I think it would look great. Don't think it will wear as well though IMHO:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I would see about getting some replacement door cards if possible and having them re-trimmed to match the seats.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm liking the idea of re-trimming them in the OE trim of the doors.

The seats aren't standard but you could make them look like they're a special OEM feature by trimming them the same. I think it'd be spot on, the OEM+ look.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think you have a good idea Mark, Do the photoshop and then you will know instantly if YOU want it or not. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers guys (& gal ), very much appreciated :thumb: I knew I'd get a good balanced collection of opinions here


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Back to Bogo for me mark. Wish i had my RS 1600i. EWD 909Y Anyone got it on here. oops sorry mark memory lane moment. Bogo :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm i think the leather on the door trims would work better!

Would the original material be durable enough if you were to put it on the seats?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Back to Bogo for me mark. Wish i had my RS 1600i. EWD 909Y Anyone got it on here. oops sorry mark memory lane moment. Bogo :thumb:


If you mean the standard seats back in; the RSi's Scheel seats were very, very good though (better than the RST's Recaros IMHO), whereas the XR's standard fit items were pants and not supportive enough for a stock one of these let alone mine  I don't have them anymore anyway, but thanks for the input 

Don't think we have any 16i owners on here at all matey, but a call or email to the RSOC's 16i registrar should have all the regs on file if you really wanted to check where it is. I know a lot of the cars on the RSOC but that reg doesn't ring a bell with me - which of the 5 colours was it?

Sorry for going off topic....oh wait, it's my thread :lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Do it mate, would look amazing and I've never seen it done before, would certainly stand out but in a good way.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Definatly Viper, bucket seat retrims in orginal retro fabric is the future :thumb:

Ive had my heart set on this for my 205 for a while, but im struggling to find a place where I can get the orginal Peugeot fabric.

In a word... Badass :argie:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Viper said:


> If you mean the standard seats back in; the RSi's Scheel seats were very, very good though (better than the RST's Recaros IMHO), whereas the XR's standard fit items were pants and not supportive enough for a stock one of these let alone mine  I don't have them anymore anyway, but thanks for the input
> 
> Don't think we have any 16i owners on here at all matey, but a call or email to the RSOC's 16i registrar should have all the regs on file if you really wanted to check where it is. I know a lot of the cars on the RSOC but that reg doesn't ring a bell with me - which of the 5 colours was it?
> 
> Sorry for going off topic....oh wait, it's my thread :lol:


Black mark but by the sounds of things its prob in my mobile by now . Bogo as in centre seats same as door panels. Know what you mean about the stock seats. Be nice to see the car with the same colour seats from new :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Black mark but by the sounds of things its prob in my mobile by now . Bogo as in centre seats same as door panels. Know what you mean about the stock seats. Be nice to see the car with the same colour seats from new :thumb:


Black one eh?  Fastest colour of the six it came in then :driver:

I said 5 colours before didn't I? Silly old Viper :lol:

Factory Black
Diamond White
Sunburst Red
Graphite Grey
Caspian Blue
Stratos Silver

(Think that's right )


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Actually mark thats given me an idea How about DW and its members buying a classic of some sort and restoring it? which could be voted and chosen by all members. Just a thought. off topic sorry. Be nice to show it off at shows:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Actually mark thats given me an idea How about DW and its members buying a classic of some sort and restoring it? which could be voted and chosen by all members. Just a thought. off topic sorry. Be nice to show it off at shows:thumb:


That thought has crossed my mind in the past tbh. but I think it's a classic case of an idea that sounds great in theory but just would never work in practice I don't think. The logistics of doing the actual work and conflicting opinions to manage would be a nightmare. Then there's the financial aspect to consider. You know how some folk can start an argument on here about the most trivial little thing or a misplaced smile  (< bit like that, see ), so imagine what it'd be like for a group trying to work on a full car restoration?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Who cares about your retrim blah blah blah....

Sell me your car lol.

On a serious note retrim with OEM material or equivalent mate.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the black leather and I would keep it and retrim the rest. It may not be original but I think it looks better.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Can I get a free lollipop for the worst PS in history? I really need to get a mouse for my laptop :lol:









I know it's shocking but i really don't think it will work on those seats, will look like one of those dodgy cushions from a couch your gran had when you were a kid! Or curtains in a Travelodge!

Stick with the leather! Or go all out with a full retrim:doublesho


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Definatly get it retrimed in OEM :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Here you go swordjo, one free lollipop:  Enjoy 

Thanks for that btw. Yeah, you might have a point there - not sure now. I'm still going to do my own PS tomorrow (no offence ).


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Viper said:


> Here you go swordjo, one free lollipop:  Enjoy
> 
> Thanks for that btw. Yeah, you might have a point there - not sure now. I'm still going to do my own PS tomorrow (no offence ).


None taken :lol:, I would have waited until I got into work and had a nice big screen and a mouse, but i'm bored 

Do you have the fabric already?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd leave them mate if it were me :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No, not yet, but shouldn't be that hard to get hold of really - seats often crop up on one of the Ford forums I'm on or on ebay.

tbh. I'm leaning slightly towards the door bits done in black leather to match the seats now, after that ^^ :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't see any point in doing anything mate, the seats aren't OEM anyway and part-trimming them may look like you're trying to make out they are, and they may not wear too well either with cloth ?
But leave the door cards unless they came in leather originally, in which case that would look OK IMHO (he says with a car that is 100% stock apart from a few gallons of paint)... so I guess I'm a poor person to offer an opinion as I'm not into changing stuff, even to make it go faster...


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Retrim the seats to match the door panels imho.
When I eventually get round to looking at the RST again my idea was to retrim the grey plastic bits of the door cards and the bolsters of the Recaros in grey leather and retain the original cloth centres for an updated oem look. I've got 2 full original 90 spec interiors to play around with so I can always revert back to standard.
Just need a bigger garage first


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely leave them as they are mate!

It's not as if the leather is some garish mod that doesn't suit the car!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

As I said in a previous post, if the cushions are removable I assume they are available to buy separately. If cost isnt an issue buy a set and get em re trimmed :thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the leather at all, but that's just me. I would think that changing the door cards would be sacriledge. I really like the oem cloth. BUT I think the recaros would look crap with the oem cloth as well. Someone else mentioned alcantara and I was thinking that too, either black or a dark grey like the colour on the oem cloth - that's what I would like the look of.

Good luck in whatever you choose :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd say oem, thats a truey gorgeous car Mark! Credit 2u


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay knocked this up to see what it would look like:-


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I like

:thumb:

(what's with all the 'resized' messages on new pictures BTW? They are everywhere)


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I would say retrim them in the OE because that car is a mint OEM car and i think that would be a great touch


Bucket seats, fire esinguisher and roll cage are OE ?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

New feature to make all pics the same size. You can 'undo' it in your user CP under edit options to make them show at their original size. Once done it will be back to how it was before.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Viper said:


> New feature to make all pics the same size. You can 'undo' it in your user CP under edit options to make them show at their original size. Once done it will be back to how it was before.


sorry for OT but i love new feature, saves a huge amount of time uploading without having to resize first:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Bucket seats, fire esinguisher and roll cage are OE ?


I stopped short of the roll cage - just the rear strut brace


----------

